# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  9 years later on propecia

## feinburgrl

I haven't been on a hair loss forum for ages. I started to loss my hair around 19 but didn't notice that I was losing my hair until I was 20 years old. I did something about it when I turn 21 when it got really bad. I started to take propecia and got really good results. Then I started to added nizoral 1% and then 2% for a few years and I truly think it did nothing with saving my hair. Over a year ago, my got tight and needed to switch to 5MG generic finasteride which I cut in it 4s. 30 pills last me 120 days and it cost me $10. Lifesaver for me. Well it's about 9 years now and I'm turning 30 in 11 days and would like to show you my hair now.

Here is when I started to take propecia. You may seen these photos before which I wish MERCK would use my photos and I could make money from it.

*BEFORE*
http://imagraphicdesigner.com/propecia/propecia.html

*9 YEARS LATER*

----------


## dex89

It looks great man, hopefully i get the same results.

----------


## 67mph

Positive result, nice one well done to you and your follicles!

I'm at the 2.8 year mark and i feel i've had the result of keeping what i had.

Praise be for Finasteride.

----------


## mattj

Re-growth _and_ long term maintenance! Congrats.

----------


## custards

Thanks a lot for posting.  It's hard to find well documented accounts like this over such a long time.  Any chance of a pulled-back hairline photo?  It'd be really interesting to compare it to those early ones you have...

----------


## Soxfaninfl

I want to switch to proscar, but I'm afraid that it won't work as good as propecia. I'm paying 90 bucks a month for propecia, and been on it for 6 months and getting good results.

----------


## dex89

> I want to switch to proscar, but I'm afraid that it won't work as good as propecia. I'm paying 90 bucks a month for propecia, and been on it for 6 months and getting good results.


 I just started taking proscar about 8 days ago and I haven't notice any differences between hair sheds. I used to buy propecia for 80 dollars at Walgreen's for the past 13 months, so i know how you feel.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> I just started taking proscar about 8 days ago and I haven't notice any differences between hair sheds. I used to buy propecia for 80 dollars and Walgreen's for the past 13 months, so i know how you feel.


 I live in Florida, and buy my supply from cvs. I've read on this forum that others have made the switch with no issues at all, but I worry about switching cause I've had great result on propecia. I just don't understand why one pill that is only 1mg cost so much versus the other is 5mg pill (five times stronger than propecia) and cost so much less? I know that proscar is a generic, but still it doesn't make sense? Maybe a chemist can explain generic vs non-generic? Yes, I do know that generic has always been cheaper than non-generic, but proscar is 5 times the strength of propecia.

----------


## dex89

> I live in Florida, and buy my supply from cvs. I've read on this forum that others have made the switch with no issues at all, but I worry about switching cause I've had great result on propecia. I just don't understand why one pill that is only 1mg cost so much versus the other is 5mg pill (five times stronger than propecia) and cost so much less? I know that proscar is a generic, but still it doesn't make sense? Maybe a chemist can explain generic vs non-generic? Yes, I do know that generic has always been cheaper than non-generic, but proscar is 5 times the strength of propecia.


 What I have read from forums and websites, it contains the exact same ingredients. Reason why they're different is because the're from different companies? I also bought mine at inhousepharmacy but I will make an appointment with my dermatologist  and get a prescription for proscar, when she gets back from her VACAtion.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> What I have read from forums and websites, it contains the exact same ingredients. Reason why they're different is because the're from different companies? I also bought mine at inhousepharmacy but I will make an appointment with my dermatologist  and get a prescription for proscar, when she gets back from her VACAtion.


 Propecia and Proscar are both made by Merck. This is what I've read, so if they are both made from the same ingredients why is one so much more expensive than the other? Proscar is 5 times the strength of propecia and it's still cheaper than propecia?

----------


## dex89

> Propecia and Proscar are both made by Merck. This is what I've read, so if they are both made from the same ingredients why is one so much more expensive than the other? Proscar is 5 times the strength of propecia and it's still cheaper than propecia?


 That's what I don't understand has well, hopefully someone in this forum can answer your question.

----------


## Zao

I've been on it since 1998 and it's been the best decision of my life. I've maintained with very slow progression for all of these years.  I feel for the guys who have side effects or think they have side effects, but this stuff really works from most people who use it. I would not be where I am today if I didn't  decide to go for it.

Here's my story if you guys never read it.
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=435

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> I've been on it since 1998 and it's been the best decision of my life. I've maintained with very slow progression for all of these years.  
> 
> Here's my story if you guys never read it.
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=435


 What do you mean slow progression? I thought propecia stops hair loss and sometimes regrows what you've lost in some men? I know it works for 9 out of 10 men.

----------


## Zao

> What do you mean slow progression? I thought propecia stops hair loss and sometimes regrows what you've lost in some men? I know it works for 9 out of 10 men.


 Well, for a long time my hair loss did stop and I did regrow some of what I had lost, but I have progressed very slowly over all of these years. My hairline went back about 1/4 of an inch or so and I have a little bit more crown loss. All in all I think the drug has been a miracle for me. After all I began going bald when I was about 16 and have been lucky enough to keep a fairly decent head of hair for all of these years. Nothing's perfect, but Propecia allowed me to get on with my life and really enjoy my youth without worrying much about my hair.

----------


## ccmethinning

To Zao and Feinburgrl:

What is your family history of hairloss? What degree of hairloss do/did your male family members have and at what age were they at that stage?

Thanks

----------


## rdawg

> Propecia and Proscar are both made by Merck. This is what I've read, so if they are both made from the same ingredients why is one so much more expensive than the other? Proscar is 5 times the strength of propecia and it's still cheaper than propecia?


 One is branded for hairloss the other is generic so i'm guessing it's simply a matter of brand? I'm not sure, either way they're the same thing and if money is somewhat of an issue stick with proscar.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> That's what I don't understand has well, hopefully someone in this forum can answer your question.


 


> One is branded for hairloss the other is generic so i'm guessing it's simply a matter of brand? I'm not sure, either way they're the same thing and if money is somewhat of an issue stick with proscar.


 Proscar in 5mg used to be expensive, but then its patent went off and it became available to do as a generic so the price went down.

The 1mg dose is still under patent.

----------


## dex89

> Proscar in 5mg used to be expensive, but then its patent went off and it became available to do as a generic so the price went down.
> 
> The 1mg dose is still under patent.


 I see, Thanks for the help.

----------


## feinburgrl

On my mom side my 90 year old grandfather has a norwood 3 to 4 and my uncles has has about 2 to 3. On my dad side is pretty bad. My dad went bald at the age of 17. So it's mix between parents. My older brother has a norwood 3 and stay there after using Propecia and my younger brother is about a 2 and does not use propecia. I will take some photos of my hair again.

----------


## UK_

Do you still have a penis?

----------


## baldozer

> Do you still have a penis?


 hahahaha! Rightly said!

----------


## baldozer

> Well, for a long time my hair loss did stop and I did regrow some of what I had lost, but I have progressed very slowly over all of these years. My hairline went back about 1/4 of an inch or so and I have a little bit more crown loss. All in all I think the drug has been a miracle for me. After all I began going bald when I was about 16 and have been lucky enough to keep a fairly decent head of hair for all of these years. Nothing's perfect, but Propecia allowed me to get on with my life and really enjoy my youth without worrying much about my hair.


 And what about the thing below the belt? How is it going? Are you married? Have kids?

----------


## Zao

> And what about the thing below the belt? How is it going? Are you married? Have kids?


 I am married to the women of my dreams and have the same sex drive as I did when I was a teenager. I also stopped using Propecia for a few months with no adverse effects when my wife and I wanted to have a kid.  Once she knew she was pregnant I jumped back on with no issue. All is well below the belt and taking Propecia was the best decision that I ever made for myself.

----------


## baldozer

> I am married to the women of my dreams and have the same sex drive as I did when I was a teenager. I also stopped using Propecia for a few months with no adverse effects when my wife and I wanted to have a kid.  Once she knew she was pregnant I jumped back on with no issue. All is well below the belt and taking Propecia was the best decision that I ever made for myself.


 That is good to know!

----------


## UK_

> It looks great man, hopefully i get the same results.


 I dont agree, I think someone with a shaved head who is jacked would look far better

----------


## BigThinker

> I dont agree, I think someone with a shaved head who is jacked would look far better


 Sounds like something a NW6+ would say.





> Do you still have a penis?


 Doubt OP will come back to respond to this.  He's probably too busy being out enjoying hair.

My fin gets here any day, I'm excited as fkkkkkkk.

----------


## UK_

> Sounds like something a NW6+ would say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt OP will come back to respond to this.  He's probably too busy being out enjoying hair.
> 
> My fin gets here any day, I'm excited as fkkkkkkk.


 Sorry but the guy looks semi-balding with long hair and looks to be suffering from muscle wasting probably from a decade of suppressing his hormones, wouldnt be surprised if his voice has feminised & he has started to develop female breast tissue, not to mention his performance in bed after 10 years of propecia abuse id be surprised if he even has an interest in procreating with the opposite sex anymore.

Have fun with fin....

----------


## BigThinker

> Sorry but the guy looks semi-balding with long hair and looks to be suffering from muscle wasting probably from a decade of suppressing his hormones, wouldnt be surprised if his voice has feminised & he has started to develop female breast tissue, not to mention his performance in bed after 10 years of propecia abuse id be surprised if he even has an interest in procreating with the opposite sex anymore.
> 
> Have fun with fin....


 Thanks for the well wishes, bud.  I'll be sure to enjoy maintaining my hair and titanium grade boners while advancing my career and life in general. :Cool:

----------


## Exodus

Not meaning to dampen the mood BigT, but in the event of sides (and it might happen...), what is the plan of action, power through? Reduce doseage and move on? Accept and embrace?

----------


## BigThinker

> Not meaning to dampen the mood BigT, but in the event of sides (and it might happen...), what is the plan of action, power through? Reduce doseage and move on? Accept and embrace?


 Good question. Thanks for the inquiry.

Since I'm objective enough to acknowledge that side effects are a real concern, I have already prepared a course of action.  Know that the primary course of action is to not over-think and hyper-analyze the possible presence of sides.

In the event of sides, I'll taper off of fin, accept my baldness, and rely on facial hair and eye-wear to frame my face.  I've already got an extensive wardrobe and have sharp threads to keep my look second to none.  I've already drastically increased the quality of my nutrition and am religiously consistent with the frequency of my exercise.

As for permanent sides, I have hard time believing they actually exist because every testimony of them I've seen has come from seemingly mentally unstable, manic, excessively flamboyant individual spewing incoherent babel.

----------


## 25 going on 65

OP is a good example of how you can live for a decade with MPB and not have a visible change in hair as long as you take consistent action

I do not think it is fair to blame his skinny physique on fin, a lot of guys skinner than him are not on fin, and he was skinny in his old pictures too. It's like on propeciahelp.com, I see people blaming every physical change on this drug. "I look more tired now than I did in 2001, fin did this to me." "Well my back hurts sometimes, thanks to fin." As if nothing else could possibly cause these very common conditions.
We have 5-10 year studies on this drug, we have people here who have taken it since the 90s, we have been studying 5-alpha reductase deficiency in developed males for decades....this is not a spooky mystery medicine whatsoever

Now that I am on dut and fin together I will let you guys know if I notice a sexual difference. But after reading the studies and after 2+ years on fin I am not exactly expecting a change

----------


## baldozer

> OP is a good example of how you can live for a decade with MPB and not have a visible change in hair as long as you take consistent action


 You call this a good example? He seems to have diffuse thinning and a NW3 pattern. He just has a good combover kind of style. But still better than being bald for sure.

----------


## drybone

I think when we run out of realistic options, then we go for shaving the old noggin. 

If you are one of the men who get these side effects, then stop taking it , go bald, and join the trolls on here hoping it will suck for everyone else too.  :Smile:

----------


## 25 going on 65

> You call this a good example? He seems to have diffuse thinning and a NW3 pattern. He just has a good combover kind of style. But still better than being bald for sure.


 The question is not where he is now but where he is vs. when he started fin. Remember DHT meds are much better for maintaining than regrowing. His hairline is in the same place as it was and he does not have bare patches. For someone who started losing it as a teenager and is now 30, this is a serious accomplishment....without meds he would easily be bald right now.

and remember this is without consistent use of keto, no use of minox, no dutasteride. If he wanted he could have gone all out and who knows where that would take him.
We are all hoping for a treatment that grows rockstar heads of hair for all of us, but for now, what we have is still amazing if you think about where hair loss treatments were a generation ago (awful looking transplants and minoxidil)

----------


## baldozer

> The question is not where he is now but where he is vs. when he started fin. Remember DHT meds are much better for maintaining than regrowing. His hairline is in the same place as it was and he does not have bare patches. For someone who started losing it as a teenager and is now 30, this is a serious accomplishment....without meds he would easily be bald right now.
> 
> and remember this is without consistent use of keto, no use of minox, no dutasteride. If he wanted he could have gone all out and who knows where that would take him.
> We are all hoping for a treatment that grows rockstar heads of hair for all of us, but for now, what we have is still amazing if you think about where hair loss treatments were a generation ago (awful looking transplants and minoxidil)


 But it comes at a cost. Propecia can mess up the hormonal balance in the body. People are willing to sacrifice their health for few hairs on their head. That is not a good thing IMO. What if one day you have ED, Insomnia and depression due to this drug. You would want to trade every bit of your hair to get back your health. Ya call me a troll if you want, but I'm entitled to my opinion.

----------


## Zao

> Sorry but the guy looks semi-balding with long hair and looks to be suffering from muscle wasting probably from a decade of suppressing his hormones, wouldnt be surprised if his voice has feminised & he has started to develop female breast tissue, not to mention his performance in bed after 10 years of propecia abuse id be surprised if he even has an interest in procreating with the opposite sex anymore.
> 
> Have fun with fin....


 You  anti-Propecia zealots  are disgusting sometimes!  This guy is obviously happy with his results and wants to share them with everyone and you actually take the time to insult his hair and his physique. Why would you want this person to feel bad about himself? Does this type of behavior somehow make you feel better about yourself?  Isn't  this forum about trying to support each other? 
You people behave like animals!

----------


## baldozer

> You  anti-Propecia zealots  are disgusting sometimes!  This guy is obviously happy with his results and wants to share them with everyone and you actually take the time to insult his hair and his physique. Why would you want this person to feel bad about himself? Does this type of behavior somehow make you feel better about yourself?  Isn't  this forum about trying to support each other? 
> You people behave like animals!


 Ya we are trying to help you by saying you should not trade your health for hair. Who knows, in future, due to hair cloning you might get a rockstar head of hair anyway, but the damage to your health might not be so easily reversible. But in the end its your personal choice. If you take propecia knowing all the risks, more power to you! Aderans is hopefully coming soon by the way, so even if you want to maintain what you have, you won't need that silly propecia drug!

----------


## drybone

> You  anti-Propecia zealots  are disgusting sometimes!  This guy is obviously happy with his results and wants to share them with everyone and you actually take the time to insult his hair and his physique. Why would you want this person to feel bad about himself? Does this type of behavior somehow make you feel better about yourself?  Isn't  this forum about trying to support each other? 
> You people behave like animals!


 I know. Even someone who is an obvious success has to be dragged down somehow. 

He starts asking him if hes married or has kids ie did his dick fall off or is he sterile. 

The kid is 29 or 30 years old probably not even married yet. 

They are being obvious jerks because they get to hide behind the internet and whoever runs this forum lets them get away with it. I think its time for us to put them on ignore and move on.  :Smile: 

Just keep being positive.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> But it comes at a cost. Propecia can mess up the hormonal balance in the body. People are willing to sacrifice their health for few hairs on their head. That is not a good thing IMO. What if one day you have ED, Insomnia and depression due to this drug. You would want to trade every bit of your hair to get back your health. Ya call me a troll if you want, but I'm entitled to my opinion.


 I'm not saying you are a troll, but I don't think you are looking at it from other people's perspectives.
For most men, the price of fin is just some money out of the pocket, since most of us do not have sides. For people like me who are not well equipped to handle hair loss, this is worth it 10x over.
I had insomnia, depression and sexual dysfunction because of hair loss, before I ever took hair meds. Finasteride treated all three for me by improving and maintaining my hair....not just a few hairs on my head, but tens of thousands (which is how many we lose when we go bald).
This is the irony....finasteride is the best choice I ever made for my sexual and psychological health. Thank god it did mess with my hormonal balance, because the one I had before was ruining my young adulthood.
My biggest regret is not starting sooner, but better late than never, as they say!

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> You  anti-Propecia zealots  are disgusting sometimes!  This guy is obviously happy with his results and wants to share them with everyone and you actually take the time to insult his hair and his physique. Why would you want this person to feel bad about himself? Does this type of behavior somehow make you feel better about yourself?  Isn't  this forum about trying to support each other? 
> You people behave like animals!


 Great post!

----------


## baldozer

> I'm not saying you are a troll, but I don't think you are looking at it from other people's perspectives.
> For most men, the price of fin is just some money out of the pocket, since most of us do not have sides. For people like me who are not well equipped to handle hair loss, this is worth it 10x over.
> I had insomnia, depression and sexual dysfunction because of hair loss, before I ever took hair meds. Finasteride treated all three for me by improving and maintaining my hair....not just a few hairs on my head, but tens of thousands (which is how many we lose when we go bald).
> This is the irony....finasteride is the best choice I ever made for my sexual and psychological health. Thank god it did mess with my hormonal balance, because the one I had before was ruining my young adulthood.
> My biggest regret is not starting sooner, but better late than never, as they say!


 Good to know that mate. Have a nice day!

----------


## drybone

Wrong. This is where they do become trolls. 

They come here and give their opinon , fine. But they dont do it from a personal point of view, they try to spin it into everyone and their dog has these side effects. 

And when someone does that, making it seem like everyone gets these side effects, they are doing it for a selfish reason. 

We come here to exchange our experiences, not to rain on everyones parade because it didnt work out for them personally. 

If that is not trolling then what is? Its the classic definition .

----------


## akai

Looks great. I'm almost on year two on finasteride and it has stopped my shedding and filled in my crown. Not sure how much Nizoral has helped but it's definitely the best product I've used for seborrheic dermatitis. No sexual side effects at all. As I've mentioned before I had sexual side effects from taking a SSRI. They're no joke and scary as ****.

*As for the poster UK finasteride didn't hinder my muscle gains at all. Check out various bodybuilding forums, there are plenty of guys on finasteride who comment on whether it has affected their gains and muscle tone. The overwhelming answer is that it hasn't. Why does that piss you off? Misery loves company and you want people to suffer from sides??

----------


## BigThinker

> Wrong. This is where they do become trolls. 
> 
> They come here and give their opinon , fine. But they dont do it from a personal point of view, they try to spin it into everyone and their dog has these side effects. 
> 
> And when someone does that, making it seem like everyone gets these side effects, they are doing it for a selfish reason. 
> 
> We come here to exchange our experiences, not to rain on everyones parade because it didnt work out for them personally. 
> 
> If that is not trolling then what is? Its the classic definition .


 


> *As for the poster UK finasteride didn't hinder my muscle gains at all. Check out various bodybuilding forums, there are plenty of guys on finasteride who comment on whether it has affected their gains and muscle tone. The overwhelming answer is that it hasn't. Why does that piss you off? Misery loves company and you want people to suffer from sides??


 The amount of truth in these two posts makes me want start a slow clap.

It's so interesting to me that the anti-fin guys are the ones that squandered away their opportunities to save their hair because they chose to be remain uninformed or let fear override reason.  

I don't doubt the existence of some guys who have had real sexual side effects while on finasteride.  However, I do find it difficult to attribute causality, instead of muddled association.

----------


## Kova

Just to join in, I really think that it is a case of the people who do get sides are the ones who end up on the internet crying foul for obvious reasons.

I have a couple of friends who both went to their gp to ask if there was anything that could be done about hair loss, their doctors (maybe somewhat recklessly?) just said "yes, here is a script for finasteride". I have asked both of them, they didn't even seem to know that there could be sides and have experienced none.

For one of them, who's father is slick bald, the fin literally within months had regrown his hair to extremely thick completely flawless coverage, didnt even shed. This is from a situation where he'd probably lost about 50&#37; density across the whole top of his head, and the typical jibing had started from the idiotic dickheaded individual in the group of friends, there always seems to be one right? I realize he probably was lucky to get on it super fast, and also lucky to respond really well though.

Neither of these people has used a forum in their life, both are weightlifting womanizers, I suspect the vast majority of those on fin are more like these people....not shut ins sitting on their computer giving updates on how great fin is.

-edit-
and when I say "how great fin is" I mean great for them, I am still too scared to take it haha..

----------


## drybone

> Just to join in, I really think that it is a case of the people who do get sides are the ones who end up on the internet crying foul for obvious reasons.
> 
> I have a couple of friends who both went to their gp to ask if there was anything that could be done about hair loss, their doctors (maybe somewhat recklessly?) just said "yes, here is a script for finasteride". I have asked both of them, they didn't even seem to know that there could be sides and have experienced none.
> 
> For one of them, who's father is slick bald, the fin literally within months had regrown his hair to extremely thick completely flawless coverage, didnt even shed. This is from a situation where he'd probably lost about 50% density across the whole top of his head, and the typical jibing had started from the idiotic dickheaded individual in the group of friends, there always seems to be one right? I realize he probably was lucky to get on it super fast, and also lucky to respond really well though.
> 
> Neither of these people has used a forum in their life, both are weightlifting womanizers, I suspect the vast majority of those on fin are more like these people....not shut ins sitting on their computer giving updates on how great fin is.
> 
> -edit-
> and when I say "how great fin is" I mean great for them, I am still too scared to take it haha..


 Here is a case where you cited one guy. There is nothing wrong with it. I have searched the internet and found 415 lawsuits against it. 

415 guys claiming some kind of permanent loss . Out of what? 500,000 or a million or 5million men who have taken it since 1997? 

To me its a no brainer. You can be scared all you want. The medication is for you. I will take my 99.99943 % chance I wont have some kind of drastic side effects. 

There are other methods besides finasteride to combat hair loss. We can choose one of them.  :Smile:

----------


## blondetooth

Free bump to an old thread! But great results! having hair really makes a guy look much younger.......

----------


## thejack

Yepp nice hair for nine years! I have been on finasteride for 6 years now since I was 21 and my hair has not budged since  :Smile:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

This thread happened a few months before I joined this forum.  It is a good one.  Almost 2 years later and everything still applies.  Same fear mongering BS mostly from guys either too afraid to treat their hair loss or too late for anything to make a difference.  They have no solutions and are pissed off about it and want you to suffer like they are.  They try to disguise their misinformation and fear mongering as help.  Yeah thanks but no thanks.

Drybone, Bigthinker, 25 going on 65, all good posters...miss those guys.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Nostradamus says you will be banned very soon.

----------


## Hicks

Hey Sweden!  make your own thread. Great idea. Make your video more professional.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah what happened to Drybone etc? He was prolific? How are you Notcoolanymore?

----------


## hbates55

Your link for BEFORE photo doesn't work, any chance of reposting on imgur? Thanks

----------

